# Hi from NY!



## krazykritterz (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi my name is Victoria. I live in northern NY, not many breeders in my area. No many color choices either. I'm interested in Blues, Brindle, splashed,Merle and Burmese or any color point types. I look forward to learning a lot here.


----------



## BlackSelf (Apr 15, 2014)

welcome! hope you have fun at this forum!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello and welcome to Fancy Mice Breeders.


----------



## FranticFur (Apr 17, 2014)

Welcome Welcome :welcome1

looking forward to anything you may post in the future.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

